
Ask HN: Need Feedback, Mobile App for Augmented Reality Vouchers - Baudero
Hi Hacker News,
Im thinking about an idea for a mobile application and I wanted your advice. Here is what is does:
You can collect and share a Voucher or Coupon, that is positioned in front of a Retail Store. The Design is in 3D in an Augmented Reality Interface, like in PokemonGo. A fun way to get people in offline Stores with Gamification.<p>What do you think? Is it feasible? Would you use a App like this?<p>Many Thanks
CB
======
sharemywin
Why not build a website were you can upload a 3d item with a skin and place it
on a map. Then use your phone to see the item. and a map on the phone for how
to get to the item. kind of become the twilio of augmented reality. At that
point all the heavy lifting is done and you can work on fifty ideas as well as
sell the api to others.

~~~
sharemywin
or go try talking to 20 local business person to person and see how hard
selling local advertising is.

